# Lost Splash Pants on Westwater 10/21



## 16footcat (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah... splash pants were part of the deal... can you be more specific? There was more...[/list]


----------



## 16footcat (Oct 27, 2006)

[email protected] 

I have your pants.... poor choice in cervasa, but have your goods. shoot me your email address

[email protected],org

12footcat


----------



## 16footcat (Oct 27, 2006)

Think I told you I have them... shoot me your address


----------

